# Help pigeon and dove at MSPCA Boston -- can anyone adopt in MA?



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Help pigeon and dove at MSPCA Boston -- please can anyone adopt?*

There is a wonderful large white pigeon at the MSPCA Angell animal shelter in Boston. maybe a King Pigeon? We cannot adopt him/her but are trying to find someone who can and who will give him a good home. He has been at the shelter for more than 2 months so time is running out. 

Petfinder has pictures: https://www.petfinder.com/bird/seym...-boston-animal-care-and-adoption-center-ma38/

The shelter also has the sweetest little dove that someone dyed pink. No idea how or why. She is so lovely -- she stole my heart right away. https://www.petfinder.com/bird/pink...-boston-animal-care-and-adoption-center-ma38/ 

Please post or PM if you could adopt either or both birds or know of someone who can. We could help transport him/her if it helps. Sadly, they cannot stay at the shelter too long... Please save them. THANK YOU!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are pictures


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please post this on Palomacys facebook page. They have members everywhere. We live in CA and rescued one of our favorite birds, Fiona, from a shelter.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

I might in principle be able to adopt - but (i) I live in Edmonton, AB, Canada, so I'm a bit far away, and (ii) I have typical non-king (formerly feral) pigeons, and I don't know if either doves or king pigeons can live with such typical non-king pigeons. 

Does anyone else know either (1) if the pigeons could be safely transported to Edmonton AB Canada, or (2) whether doves and / or king pigeons can be housed with typical (formerly feral) non-king pigeons?


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Dear Howard, thank you so much for your kindness and willingness to help. Although we could drive the pigeon and/or dove quite a way, I am afraid Boston to Edmonton is just too far. I wish we were closer to each other...


----------

